# NFL Thread



## Chris (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 5, 2007)

No, no sir. You've got that ALL wrong. It's like this-


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

Go Cowboys.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris said:


>



 Despite having only really got into it over the last year and Patriots were my pick of teams for no reason...


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 5, 2007)

MetalMike said:


>



Your pick's not working hommie.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2007)

So much for the Saints.


----------



## nitelightboy (Sep 7, 2007)

GOOOOO DOLPHINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Right......I'm a Tampa Bay fan.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 7, 2007)

I-G-G-L-E-S! Iggles!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> So much for the Saints.



Reggie Wayne should be sending Jason David a jar of Smuckers right about now...


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2007)

Patriots looked great today. 

Props to Chad Pennington for getting up (twice) on his own after that hit on his leg, and for refusing to let anyone help him off the field.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 9, 2007)

Steelers kicked (and are still kicking at this point 34-7) a lot of ass today... I would feel better about it if it had been against somebody better than the Browns


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy Moss was incredible against the Jets today.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like another long year for us Dolphins fans.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 9, 2007)

Goin to the game Monday night. 

:49ers:


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 9, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Steelers kicked (and are still kicking at this point 34-7) a lot of ass today... I would feel better about it if it had been against somebody better than the Browns




Actually I watched that game and I now have zero idea how good the Steelers are. The Browns looked like a bad high school team in the first quarter and totally handed them 17 points. I do have an idea of how the bad the Browns are though.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

Starting to think we fucked up trading thomas jones. The bears running game sucked ass today. They lost the game. Well... For once we can't blame it all on rex.


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2007)

Cardinals didn't lose today, so I guess it's all good 

We play tomorrow on Monday night against the improved 49ers. It should be a great game.


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> No, no sir. You've got that ALL wrong. It's like this-









 



[action=Vince]still thinks "da bears are who we THOUGHT THEY WERE!!! AND WE LET 'EM OFF DA HOOK!" [/action]


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 10, 2007)

Tony Romo is currently petitioning the league to be allowed to play the Giants EVERY week. Sheesh.


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> GOOOOO DOLPHINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da dolphins lost by a friggin field goal yesterday 



Hey vince were these at?? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/286980-post60.html


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Hey vince were these at??
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/286980-post60.html



sigh

everything seemed to be in place last year. We had faith in the coaching staff & the team had talent. I seriously thought they'd be a playoff team. The competed hard in the first few games of the season and lost in some amazingly terrible ways, like the Monday night Chicago game.

This year, the team definitely has talent, especially on offense, but I'm really nervous about the defense. They looked bad in pre-season, and I'm not a fan of switching over to a 3-4 when our player personnel is still suited for a 4-3. Still, the coaches Whisenhunt & Russ Grimm have great experience, and I'm looking forward to them building us a winner. I just don't have a ton of faith in this season. But hey, maybe that'll mean they'll actually win for a change 

Seriously though, in tonight's game, keep an eye on #81. I tell you, Anquan Boldin is the best receiver I've seen since Jerry Rice. The man is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2007)

... and the Iggles still suck!


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> ... and the Iggles still suck!



Favre was crafty yesterday. It looks to me like he took this last off-season seriously and got himself in great shape, maybe the best shape he's been in for the last 5 years or so. I expect big things from him this season.

The Eagles are a good team, and I thought they'd roll over the Packers.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2007)

Vince said:


> Favre was crafty yesterday. It looks to me like he took this last off-season seriously and got himself in great shape, maybe the best shape he's been in for the last 5 years or so. I expect big things from him this season.
> 
> The Eagles are a good team, and I thought they'd roll over the Packers.



If they could only find someone to return punts! That's inexcusable!


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

Vince said:


> [action=Vince]still thinks "da bears are who we THOUGHT THEY WERE!!! AND WE LET 'EM OFF DA HOOK!" [/action]



Rex didn't do that bad actually against the chargers. He threw one pick. But all in all I think he played well enough for them to win. He completed some nice passes too. I think you have to at least see what he does this season before you judge him. Keep in mind last season was his first full nfl season. If he sucks ass this year- Then we can all cream him. But the running game cost the bears yesterday. They turned it over and didn't accomplish shit. I knew trading thomas jones was a mistake. Now he can suck it up with the jets. fucking shame.


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I knew trading thomas jones was a mistake.



Thomas Jones is an asshole & a locker room cancer. That's why with all his talent, he can't stay on a team.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 10, 2007)

Vince said:


> Thomas Jones is an asshole & a locker room cancer. That's why with all his talent, he can't stay on a team.



Maybe so, but the man does have talent. I much more enjoyed watching him run for touchdowns than watching cedric benson drop the football. I just don't think this guy is as good as the bears think he is.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2007)

Both the 'Niners and Cardinal defenses looked great.


----------



## Vince (Sep 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Both the 'Niners and Cardinal defenses looked great.



Leinart = 

WTF happened to him tonight?  

The rest of the team played great, up until that final drive. Leinart didn't play that badly in any game his rookie year. It was like watching Jake Plummer back there again lobbing softballs for INTs.

Man, Fitz was WIDE OPEN on that flea-flicker play and Leinart threw to Boldin in triple coverage. You just want to reach through the TV and deck the fucker after a play like that.

Man, this was eerily similar to last year's MNF game.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 11, 2007)

I was there  He throws the INT on his ...first play? 

my seats for the season btw


----------



## Vince (Sep 11, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I was there  He throws the INT on his ...first play?



and his last!!


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, that sucks. I didnt stay for the end because it was so damn boring.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 11, 2007)

Did anyone watch the Bengals-Ravens match last night?

It was a good match although the Ravens had a lot of passes going awry in the first quarter and they fumbled...a lot. They soon got their act together though and closed the gap a bit. They still lost but then its two teams I don't really care about that much.

The first Pats game they're showing on TV over here is October 1st, so really I'm waiting for that.


----------



## Vince (Sep 11, 2007)

The bengals game was great. McNair looked shaky though.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 11, 2007)

What was with Chad Johnson's touch down celebration with the jacket with:

"C. Johnson

H.O.F

20??"

Written on the back? 

Cringeworthy.


----------



## Blexican (Sep 11, 2007)

So how awesome was that Pittsburgh vs. Cleveland game on sunday, you guys?
We DOMINATED!


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

Cowboys won.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Browns got tired of Charlie Frye really quick; they traded him to the Seahawks today.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The Browns got tired of Charlie Frye really quick; they traded him to the Seahawks today.



Wow, that didn't take long.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 11, 2007)

Could be Browns be more poorly managed?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are my predictions for the Week 2 Winners:

Bengals
Panthers
Colts
Saints
49ers
Steelers
Giants
Jaguars
Cowboys
Vikings
Seahawks
Raiders
Bears
Ravens
Patriots
Eagles

A lot of them I don't know what I'm basing the prediction on...but we'll see lol


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris said:


>



Repost for the amazing amounts of ass the Pats are currently kicking.

Randy Moss and Tom Brady on the same team is fucking unreal


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 16, 2007)

Good going Janikowski. 

On the other hand go 9ers!


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2007)

@ Chargers, you fuckin' chumps. What's your excuse now?

LT: "We'd beat the Pats 9 out of 10 games".


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 17, 2007)

I was at last night's game. Unbelievable experience, such a fun time. San Diego was just COMPLETELY dominated in every facet of the game. They're not in the same league with us at this point. Phillip Rivers is terrible.

Man, I drank/smoked waaayy too much


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I was at last night's game. Unbelievable experience, such a fun time. San Diego was just COMPLETELY dominated in every facet of the game. They're not in the same league with us at this point. Phillip Rivers is terrible.



Fucking killer game to be at dude.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

Cowboys: 2-0.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2007)

the one thing I found about Rivers, hes not really a playmaker, hes just a manager of the game.. So that kinda sucks for SD, they shoulda just kept Brees, least hes up and down, not consistantly mediocre.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 19, 2007)

32 Questions: Matter of preparation - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

I got a chuckle out of some of these.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 20, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> the one thing I found about Rivers, hes not really a playmaker, hes just a manager of the game.. So that kinda sucks for SD, they shoulda just kept Brees, least hes up and down, not consistantly mediocre.



It wouldn't matter if they had Brees. The Chargers are suffering from "Norv Turner Disease." I recognize it from seven long, agonizing years as a Redskins fan in the '90s. The symptoms: softness, poor execution, penalties galore, sluggishness.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2007)

Steelers continue to kick ass


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 23, 2007)

As are the Pats. 4 touchdown passes by Tom Brady? Goddamn!


----------



## Vince (Sep 23, 2007)

Kurt Warner > Matt Leinart.

Leinart cost us the game today. Warner comes in to replace him and lit it up. from 20-3 to 23-23 in a matter of about 4 minutes. We still lost on a last minute field goal, but I didn't expect us to win. I'm happy we were able rebound on the road and compete, and if Warner had played the whole game, we would've won. He was simply amazing out there today chucking downfield to Boldin.

Boldin had about 180 yards and 2 TDs too.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 24, 2007)

Vince said:


> Kurt Warner > Matt Leinart.
> 
> Leinart cost us the game today. Warner comes in to replace him and lit it up. from 20-3 to 23-23 in a matter of about 4 minutes. We still lost on a last minute field goal, but I didn't expect us to win. I'm happy we were able rebound on the road and compete, and if Warner had played the whole game, we would've won. He was simply amazing out there today chucking downfield to Boldin.
> 
> Boldin had about 180 yards and 2 TDs too.



Problem is, that Warner is not the longterm answer. From what I've seen, Leinart has the potential to be very good. This can't help his confidence, which everything for QBs.

The Cardinals just can't buy a break, and haven't ever been able to (well, at least since 1947 when the won the NFL Championship).


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> the one thing I found about Rivers, hes not really a playmaker, hes just a manager of the game.. So that kinda sucks for SD, they shoulda just kept Brees, least hes up and down, not consistantly mediocre.



He didn't look like a "game manager" yesterday. That team has Tuneritis. They need a new coach, not a new QB.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2007)

Tom Brady > *


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> Tom Brady > *



He's still not better than Manning (I'm not sure much of anyone ever has been) but he's off the hook this year, for sure.

Honestly, how do you choose between Brady, Manning and Big Ben this year?

The Cowboys are the class of the NFC at the moment - and that offense is for real, apparently - but I don't think they could beat ANY of those three AFC teams.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2007)

Brady's numbers are > manning right now.

Edit: As is the number of super bowl rings he has.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Sep 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> Brady's numbers are > manning right now.



True. Then again, if you look at careers, they're very similar, and it's early. The Pats offense is definitely loaded this year, but 

There's a whole thread for this argument at my usual football site, FOOTBALL OUTSIDERS: Football analysis and NFL stats for the Moneyball era - Authors of Pro Football Prospectus 2007, which is loaded with a.) Pats homers and b.) excellent statistical analysis.



Chris said:


> Edit: As is the number of super bowl rings he has.



Rings are won by teams, not players. Ask Dan Marino and Trent Dilfer about that.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 24, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Rings are won by teams, not players. Ask Dan Marino and Trent Dilfer about that.




But in Dilfer's case, talk real slow!


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Rings are won by teams, not players. Ask Dan Marino and Trent Dilfer about that.



Manning has had plenty of talent around him. He's just a choke artist. 

Brady > *

And please never refer to Dilfer and Marino in the same sentence again.  I liked Trent as a player but he was nothing compared to big 'D.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, and:

 @ Mangini. I hope they go 1-15.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 30, 2007)

Coach Bobby says 9ers need to shape up the O-Line


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 1, 2007)

[action=telecaster90]is pumped for tonight[/action]


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2007)

My Cards have their first opportunity to be over .500 since 2002 tomorrow. They're also the only NFC team to have beaten two teams with winning records.

Now if Leinart can just start throwing downfield again 

I sit their watching the game thinking to myself "I know one of our WRs is open downfield, why is he throwing dink and dunk passes to the fullback?" Then Warner comes in, finds Boldin, BJ, & Fitz, and we score TDs.


----------



## Vince (Oct 7, 2007)

woo! Cards pulled out the victory. Warner's the man now with Leinart injured. Some strange officiating in this game too. We're 3-2 and tied for the division lead w/ Seattle (who we beat earlier this year).


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 7, 2007)

Dilfer needs to step it up 


Oh and the helicopter fly-by was the shit. Apaches and whatnot flying by was metal as fuck.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> Manning has had plenty of talent around him. He's just a choke artist.



Total bullshit, and take off the Pats homer hat. Other than one bad game, you can't hang the Colts' losses to the Pats on Manning. As good as Brady is - and he's damn good - he's not Peyton. Not many are, or ever have been.
(Caveat - I'm not a Colts fan. I just recognize greatness when I see it, and Manning may surpass Marino as the greates QB I ever saw play - and I *hate* the fuckin' Dolphins. )



Chris said:


> And please never refer to Dilfer and Marino in the same sentence again.  I liked Trent as a player but he was nothing compared to big 'D.



Agreed completely - even my own favorite of that time period (Jim Kelly, great as he was) wasn't in Marino's class. Yet Dilfer has a ring, and Marino doesn't. Teams win Super Bowls, not individuals.


----------



## Vince (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Oct 15, 2007)

My stomach hurts


----------



## Vince (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Oct 19, 2007)

What the fuck?


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 19, 2007)

Capitan Chaos strikes again!


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2007)

Vince said:


>



 

Who is that? 



Vince said:


>



The guy on the left has one leg, the other guy...


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2007)

So, anybody else just watch the Steelers get fucked?


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Vince (Nov 18, 2007)

5-5. 

4 of the next 6 at home, half a game behind Seattle for the division lead.

Don't blow this, Cards.


----------



## furyinternal (Nov 18, 2007)

Vince said:


> 5-5.
> 
> 4 of the next 6 at home, half a game behind Seattle for the division lead.
> 
> Don't blow this, Cards.



*crosses fingers*


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 18, 2007)

Um... Go 49ers!


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Dolphins are 0-10, and seem to have a lock on the first pick in next years draft.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2007)

11-0!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> 11-0!



I hope you didn't bet them to cover! I'm sure you guys were ass-puckered for quite a bit of that time!  

Good win....


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 25, 2007)

Pats are letting their guard down. 

At least the 9ers won.


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> 11-0!



Man, that game had me scared  I couldn't help like feeling that the Patriots really had control over the whole game after that last interception they had and like they gave the Eagles some space until the end of the game. Either way, a W's a W, so I don't really care 

And Vince, I was watching OT of the Card's game and I was thinkin about you, bro. Tough break


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 3, 2007)

raiders win, was that qb's first nfl game ever


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 3, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The Dolphins are 0-10, and seem to have a lock on the first pick in next years draft.



0-12. Somebody put this bunch out of their misery.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2007)

^That sucks.


----------



## smueske (Dec 3, 2007)

Go Vikings! It took awhile but they are starting to look like a real team.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 3, 2007)

smueske said:


> Go Vikings! It took awhile but they are starting to look like a real team.



I have to think at this point that the Vikings are a lock for one of the wildcard spots. And I doubt anyone wants to face them in the playoffs. They seem better equipped for Lambeau in January than the Packers do...


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2007)

*12-0!*


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> 0-12. Somebody put this bunch out of their misery.



I'm done watching pro football for the season. This is just too painful to watch.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> *12-0!*


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> *12-0!*


_That_ freaking time out lost it.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 4, 2007)

That was a great game last night 

I can't help but get this feeling that the Patriots have had control over ever game this season and that they can just turn it on when they need to. Makes me sick


----------



## smueske (Dec 9, 2007)

Vikings, baby!


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 9, 2007)

13-0


----------



## park0496 (Dec 9, 2007)

Some Guarantee...Anthony Smith. What a play - Brady to Moss, Moss to Brady, Brady 56 yards to Gaffney


----------



## technomancer (Dec 9, 2007)

Dude I'm FROM Pittsburgh and Anthony Smith pissed me off 

This game really did show me that the team won't go anywhere as long as Tomlin is in charge though  Down by 3, 27 seconds left in the half and just ran eight yards, what do you do? Throw away the time and go to the locker room. Down by 21, 15 minutes left, what do you do? Start throwing the ball long and try to connect for quick touch downs? Hell no, let's make short passes and runs to burn as much clock as possible


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2007)

13-0.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> 13-0.



             

1 for each of their 13 wins.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Dude I'm FROM Pittsburgh and Anthony Smith pissed me off
> 
> This game really did show me that the team won't go anywhere as long as Tomlin is in charge though  Down by 3, 27 seconds left in the half and just ran eight yards, what do you do? Throw away the time and go to the locker room. Down by 21, 15 minutes left, what do you do? Start throwing the ball long and try to connect for quick touch downs? Hell no, let's make short passes and runs to burn as much clock as possible



+1

I'm from MN (also a vikes fan), Tomlin was D coord. last year. I think they were dead last against the pass.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 10, 2007)

how bout' them cowboys!!!!!!


----------



## park0496 (Dec 10, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> how bout' them cowboys!!!!!!




That was a great finish too. Romo was clutch...


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2007)

14-0.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder if it's to late for the Dolphins to make a playoff run.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 16, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> how bout' them cowboys!!!!!!



Yeah! How 'bout em?

I think Tony should have had the pink jersey, not Jessica!


----------



## drshock (Dec 17, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Yeah! How 'bout em?
> 
> I think Tony should have had the pink jersey, not Jessica!



Tony Homo sucks.  Did anyone else see him crying at the end of the game last night? 

He had the worst passer rating of his career last night with a staggering 22.4. Being an Eagles fan that game was definitly my Super Bowl.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 17, 2007)

drshock said:


> Tony Homo sucks.  Did anyone else see him crying at the end of the game last night?
> 
> He had the worst passer rating of his career last night with a staggering 22.4. Being an Eagles fan that game was definitly my Super Bowl.



Gawd! Ya mean there's two of us?!?


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2007)

drshock said:


> Tony Homo sucks.  Did anyone else see him crying at the end of the game last night?
> 
> He had the worst passer rating of his career last night with a staggering 22.4. Being an Eagles fan that game was definitly my Super Bowl.



Fuck the ESPN fags for comparing him to Brady on Sunday as well. Brady had a shitty day because he played in a snow/ice/rain/sleetstorm. What's Romo's excuse?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris said:


> Fuck the ESPN fags for comparing him to Brady on Sunday as well. Brady had a shitty day because he played in a snow/ice/rain/sleetstorm. What's Romo's excuse?



Too many blowjobs from Jessica. He lost the "edge"! Ya can't have your rewards until you earn them. And... oh yeah... Dallas Sucks!


----------



## smueske (Dec 17, 2007)

And the Vikings / Bears game only on ESPN?

O the trials and tribulations of being a rabbit ears household.

Well, I did end up seeing the game, and the Vikings won, but it was easily the worst game I've seen in a long while.

*sigh*


----------



## drshock (Dec 18, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Gawd! Ya mean there's two of us?!?



hell yes! E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!



> Fuck the ESPN fags for comparing him to Brady on Sunday as well. Brady had a shitty day because he played in a snow/ice/rain/sleetstorm. What's Romo's excuse?



His thumb.  Oh yeah that's right McNabb has been playing with an injury too. I've seen McNabb throw for four touchdowns on a broken ankle while Romo can't complete more than two passes to B.O. 

terrel's mentality- When the going gets tough, start bitching at someone.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 24, 2007)

fuckin vikings, I'm almost glad I've been at work all damn day and night, I only got to see bits and pieces of them flushing their playoff chances

another 8-8 season and no playoffs on the horizon, the queens are awesome at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 24, 2007)

15-0


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Baltimore Ravens have shown Brian Billick the door. 

Billick fired after 9 seasons in Baltimore - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dolphins fire Cam Cameron.

Dolphins fire Cameron after 1-15 season - Yahoo! News


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

17-0!


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Quite the weekend - Cowboys AND Colts go down! 

Prediction: NE or GB will win the 'bowl.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

@ this pic, btw.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Quite the weekend - Cowboys AND Colts go down!
> 
> Prediction: NE or GB will win the 'bowl.



Go Cheeseheads!!

Favre


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Go Cheeseheads!!
> 
> Favre



 While I obviously am pullin' for the Pats, Favre is just awesome. One of the last real iron-men left in pro sports, imo.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 16, 2008)

Watching Favre play is magic, especially in person.

I also don't like how the Pats coach dresses like a bum on gameday.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 16, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Watching Favre play is magic, especially in person.
> 
> I also don't like how the Pats coach dresses like a bum on gameday.



"The nattily clad Bill Belichik" [/boomer ]


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to see Favre win the Super Bowl this year. He sets all the major passing records, wins the Super Bowl and rides off into the sunset. It would be a great ending for a great career.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 16, 2008)

So would I, but that means he won't play anymore.


----------

